# che scema



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

vuol dire che arriva questo messaggio su watsapp con un  numero non ben identificato :
ciao, se ti mando le foto di un boxer bianco di due mesi mi dai una mano a vedere se qualcuno lo vuole....in regalo naturalmente altrimenti farebbe una brutta fine!!!

 penso subito che sia dell'allevatrice che mi cura ulisse che a volte mi scrive da numeri diversi  e rispondo solerte e premurosa .....

poco dopo mi arriva la foto di una mutanda (boxer) sgommata:singleeye:


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2014)

Volevo leggere ma la schermata del ritratto di Modigliani impedisse la visuale é troppo confusionaria, rimedia grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

Se non fosse che tu non comunichi i tuoi contatti privati qui sul forum, sarebbe un bellissimo scherzo fatto da Tebe 

Ma hai capito chi te lo ha fatto?  Cioè, era uno scherzo benevolo, o era un molestatore?
Nel secondo caso mi spiace...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

L'hanno mandato anche a me


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla;bt9456 ha detto:
			
		

> L'hanno mandato anche a me


ah ah Figo :44: sto morendo dal ridere


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

boh, ho bloccato il contatto...chi lo conosce:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva;bt9458 ha detto:
			
		

> boh, ho bloccato il contatto...chi lo conosce:singleeye:


come mai questo sfondo color cacchetta? fa pendant con i boxer?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

:racchia:





			
				Sbriciolata;bt9460 ha detto:
			
		

> come mai questo sfondo color cacchetta? fa pendant con i boxer?:mrgreen:


----------

